# who has sex with these women?



## homo_faber (Feb 20, 2021)

name the stats of the guys who fucked these kind of models:

face out of 10
height
income
NT level


----------



## delusionalretard (Feb 20, 2021)

Very few people I'd imagine, but they are most likely rich.


----------



## Chadeep (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Feb 20, 2021)

myself


----------



## homo_faber (Feb 20, 2021)

delusionalretard said:


> Very few people I'd imagine, but they are most likely rich.


wrong.

the answer is: a nice 5'4 indian janitor who respects women


----------



## Gazzamogga (Feb 20, 2021)

If you look at the boyfriends of some of the best looking Victoria's Secret models they're around the 4.5-5.5 range and above average height.

Stacies don't necessarily go for Chads


----------



## gamma (Feb 20, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> wrong.
> 
> the answer is: a nice 5'4 indian janitor who respects women


----------



## Deleted member 4804 (Feb 20, 2021)

Gazzamogga said:


> If you look at the boyfriends of some of the best looking Victoria's Secret models they're around the 4.5-5.5 range and above average height.
> 
> Stacies don't necessarily go for Chads


----------



## gamma (Feb 20, 2021)

Gazzamogga said:


> If you look at the boyfriends of some of the best looking Victoria's Secret models they're around the 4.5-5.5 range and above average height.
> 
> Stacies don't necessarily go for Chads


They go for millionaire high tier normie


----------



## Gazzamogga (Feb 20, 2021)

gamma said:


> They go for millionaire high tier normie


These girls make millions a year from their contract and social media, they don't go for money either.


----------



## fras (Feb 20, 2021)

Gazzamogga said:


> If you look at the boyfriends of some of the best looking Victoria's Secret models they're around the 4.5-5.5 range and above average height.
> 
> Stacies don't necessarily go for Chads


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Feb 20, 2021)

B


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Feb 20, 2021)

B


----------



## itorroella9 (Feb 20, 2021)

they have sex with each other


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Feb 20, 2021)

C


----------



## gamma (Feb 20, 2021)

Gazzamogga said:


> These girls make millions a year from their contract and social media, they don't go for money either.


Yeah so why don't they date a good looking guy with an average job?
Do millionaire guys have better personality?


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## homo_faber (Feb 20, 2021)

Gazzamogga said:


> These girls make millions a year from their contract and social media, they don't go for money either.


not sure about this one buddy

from my memory:

giselle bundchen - tom brady
giga hadid - zayn malik
adriana lima - married and lost her varginity to some 6'7 nba player

youre right, they often not (just) go for money but more importantly for status. most succesful actors, football/soccer stars or rockstars are fucking models


----------



## gamma (Feb 20, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> not sure about this one buddy
> 
> from my memory:
> 
> ...


It's always LMS
These models have enough look, so they want a man with high levels of status and money
Everything else is cope


----------



## Adriana Lima (Feb 20, 2021)

The way the thick girl walks compared to the others lmao


----------



## homo_faber (Feb 20, 2021)

gamma said:


> It's always LMS
> These models have enough look, so they want a man with high levels of status and money
> Everything else is cope


i think if people here could read the dm's from succesful athletes, musicians and actors they would go ER. this is even more blackpilling then tinder experiments


----------



## Gazzamogga (Feb 20, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> not sure about this one buddy
> 
> from my memory:
> 
> ...





fras said:


>


Here are the best looking women in the world with their (ex) boyfriends/husbands






























\\






Only Chad:


----------



## gamma (Feb 20, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> i think if people here could read the dm's from succesful athletes, musicians and actors they would go ER. this is even more blackpilling then tinder experiments


True status is biggest halo 
There are more women simping for average looking singer than unknown male models


----------



## Gonthar (Feb 20, 2021)

You know, many modelling agencies also act as escort agencies, these shows are a just a way for prospective clients to see what they are paying for, even some famous supermodels allegedly prostitute themselves, but the fee is huge, like $1 million for a night or something, only billionaires can afford them, many models travel often to Dubai, those rich oil sheiks can afford the inflated prices.


----------



## gamma (Feb 20, 2021)

Gazzamogga said:


> Here are the best looking women in the world with their (ex) boyfriends/husbands
> 
> View attachment 997684
> View attachment 997686
> ...


Everyone of this guy is millionaire or famous 
What's your point?
If you think an average looking guy with an average job can date a top model, you're coping hard


----------



## homo_faber (Feb 20, 2021)

Gazzamogga said:


> Here are the best looking women in the world with their (ex) boyfriends/husbands
> 
> View attachment 997684
> View attachment 997686
> ...



guy in the middle first row is millionaire nba player who adriana lima lost her virginity too and later got 2 children. then after she became a single mum with 2 children she decided to step down a bit and decided to date people with lower bodyheight and less status

the fiance from elizabeth grace is a professional football player who apparently comes from a super rich family too ( https://www.vogue.com.au/brides/new...d/news-story/ed61447cadab8186419173c936790185 )


the other ones i dont know


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Feb 20, 2021)

mostly rich oldcels


----------



## Yliaster (Feb 20, 2021)

fras said:


>


Its not cope.Stacies already know they are highly desired by all men,that in itself gives them a lifetime of validation that they
would not otherwise need from being with a good looking guy.


----------



## Adriana Lima (Feb 20, 2021)

JUST BE AN EPILEPSY PATIENT BRO


----------



## gamma (Feb 20, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> guy in the middle first row is millionaire nba player who adriana lima lost her virginity too and later got 2 children. then after she became a single mum with 2 children she decided to step down a bit and decided to date people with lower bodyheight and less status
> 
> the fiance from elizabeth grace is a professional football player who apparently comes from a super rich family too ( https://www.vogue.com.au/brides/new...d/news-story/ed61447cadab8186419173c936790185 )
> 
> ...


The manlet is a rich writer
"Non-Fiction Author Metin Hara’s net worth is _*$109 Million*_ at the age of 37 years old"





*Imagine denying the moneypill*


----------



## Merćer (Feb 20, 2021)

So fucking cute i lost my 2 day nofap streak


----------



## homo_faber (Feb 20, 2021)

gamma said:


> The manlet is a rich writer
> "Non-Fiction Author Metin Hara’s net worth is _*$109 Million*_ at the age of 37 years old"
> View attachment 997718
> 
> ...


writer also has some status in it. for some reasons women love that creative shit. a rich writer has infinity more status then a rich guy who does coding at google.


----------



## Gazzamogga (Feb 20, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> guy in the middle first row is millionaire nba player who adriana lima lost her virginity too and later got 2 children. then after she became a single mum with 2 children she decided to step down a bit and decided to date people with lower bodyheight and less status
> 
> the fiance from elizabeth grace is a professional football player who apparently comes from a super rich family too ( https://www.vogue.com.au/brides/new...d/news-story/ed61447cadab8186419173c936790185 )
> 
> ...


Grace Elizabeths fiance played for a bunch clubs in the 4th-6th tier, hardly a status booster

Marko Jaric fair enough, still giga subhuman though.

Alessandra Ambrosio's husband is actually worth $30m, so fair enough

The rest are just a bunch of high tier normies who happened to strike gold


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Adriana Lima (Feb 20, 2021)

Who is Metin Hara? Everything You Need to Know


A behind-the-scene look at the life of Metin Hara.




www.thefamouspeople.com





What the actual fuck


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Feb 20, 2021)

i heard gazzamogger is pumping them


----------



## Yliaster (Feb 20, 2021)

Almost every Stacy I see in the media goes for money or status.Whereas if you go to TikTok or FDS,its mostly average girls
making lists of what they want in their ideal man,hight,face,dick size etc etc


----------



## Gaia262 (Feb 20, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> name the stats of the guys who fucked these kind of models:
> 
> face out of 10
> height
> ...




The answer is that it varies.

Some live in complete isolation as they can't stand how shallow people and own a dog.

Some settle down with a safe guy who will cater to her needs.

Some go for "chad" only and are narcy asf and only attend the most exclusive elite events.

Some become escorts, strippers, gold diggers etc.


----------



## TITUS (Feb 20, 2021)

Not you and me, that's for sure.


----------



## fras (Feb 20, 2021)

Yliaster said:


> Its not cope.Stacies already know they are highly desired by all men,that in itself gives them a lifetime of validation that they
> would not otherwise need from being with a good looking guy.



Keep fucking coping son, just keep up the cope. Cherrypicking does not disprove this btw

Taylor Hill





Romee Strijd





Sara Sampaio





Barbara Palvin





Nina Agdal





Elsa Hosk


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Feb 20, 2021)

THEY ARE ALL WHITE

OVER FOR MANY, MANY, MEN


----------



## Deleted member 4019 (Feb 20, 2021)

Chico Chicowski said:


> View attachment 997683


Rip tall chin chad


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 20, 2021)

fras said:


> Keep fucking coping son, just keep up the cope. Cherrypicking does not disprove this btw
> 
> Taylor Hill
> 
> ...


none are chads
they would be rated htn to chadelite on this site 
psl scale


----------



## Deleted member 6113 (Feb 20, 2021)

Y tf would u do this


----------



## fras (Feb 20, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> none are chads
> they would be rated htn to chadelite on this site
> psl scale



They are all at least looksmatched though, plus these men are not random fucks, they are all relevant.

Taylor Hill and her partner are looksmatched

Laurens van Leeuwen mogs Romee Strijd

Oliver Ripley mogs Sara Sampaio

Barbara Palvin and Dylan Sprouse are looksmatched

Nina Agdal and her partner are looksmatched

Elsa Hosk and Tom Daly are looksmatched.

And yes, all of the dudes are at least Chadlite.


----------



## Amexmaxx (Feb 20, 2021)

Gazzamogga said:


> If you look at the boyfriends of some of the best looking Victoria's Secret models they're around the 4.5-5.5 range and above average height.
> 
> Stacies don't necessarily go for Chads


They get beta boyfriends and cheat with chads.


----------



## Amexmaxx (Feb 20, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> name the stats of the guys who fucked these kind of models:
> 
> face out of 10
> height
> ...



Literally my avi. Tiffany Keller fogs


----------



## Amexmaxx (Feb 20, 2021)

diskold.00 said:


> Y tf would u do this
> View attachment 998252


Because ass nigga. So many thirsty dudes in the comments foaming over her an this black chicks ass. BECAUSE NIGGAS LOVE ASS.


----------



## homo_faber (Feb 20, 2021)

Amexmaxx said:


> Literally my avi. Tiffany Keller fogs


i have the feeling her boyfriend/husband is bbc


----------



## Amexmaxx (Feb 20, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> i have the feeling her boyfriend/husband is bbc


Doubt


----------



## Zeruel (Feb 20, 2021)

6'8" BWC multi-millionaire gamer who slams niggers and cheats on his wife


----------



## Beetlejuice (Feb 20, 2021)

itorroella9 said:


> they have sex with each other


----------



## homo_faber (Feb 20, 2021)

would you rather be the first man on mars or participate in an orgy with 5 female supermodels in their prime who are genuiely physically attracted to you


----------



## Amexmaxx (Feb 20, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> would you rather be the first man on mars or participate in an orgy with 5 female supermodels in their prime who are genuiely physically attracted to you


Mars doesn’t exist because earth is firmament so yeah reverse gangbang with models for me.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 20, 2021)

Gazzamogga said:


> If you look at the boyfriends of some of the best looking Victoria's Secret models they're around the 4.5-5.5 range and above average height.
> 
> Stacies don't necessarily go for Chads


Its not humanly possible. Theres like 10x more chads than stacies according to the okcupid study. Its not humanly possible for even stacies to get their "looksmatch" bc the standards are just too high.


----------



## homo_faber (Feb 20, 2021)

would you fuck kara del toro - serious question - her body is toptier but her jaw is a bit too far on the masculine side if you ask me


----------



## EktoPlasma (Feb 20, 2021)

Gonthar said:


> You know, many modelling agencies also act as escort agencies, these shows are a just a way for prospective clients to see what they are paying for, even some famous supermodels allegedly prostitute themselves, but the fee is huge, like $1 million for a night or something, only billionaires can afford them, many models travel often to Dubai, those rich oil sheiks can afford the inflated prices.


source?


----------



## EktoPlasma (Feb 20, 2021)

fras said:


> Keep fucking coping son, just keep up the cope. Cherrypicking does not disprove this btw
> 
> Taylor Hill
> 
> ...


Wtf it is true that ppl choose partners that look similar to themselves JFL they all could be fucking siblings fucking self loving narcies want to date female/male version of themself jfl


----------



## homo_faber (Feb 20, 2021)

EktoPlasma said:


> source?











Tagthesponsor







tagthesponsor.com


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 20, 2021)

When it comes to LTR its about more than looks so imagine if a woman is rich? These female top tier girls are all wealthy and wanna ltr someone w money right? Out of all the men who exist, only 2% of men are an 8/10 and 5% are a 6. The odds are so stacked that even women at the absolute top cannot get what they want, rich chad. this is just AFBB to a higher level


----------



## Gonthar (Feb 20, 2021)

EktoPlasma said:


> source?


Lots of reports from ex-models or people who worked in this industry.








Model exposes prostitution within the fashion industry


EXCLUSIVE: Jazz Egger, 20, from London, claims 'big agencies' and 'established models' are involved in underground dealings, with women paid up to $2million (£1.54million) for sex.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 20, 2021)

Based RHEC. Mason


----------



## isis_Bleach (Dec 2, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> name the stats of the guys who fucked these kind of models:
> 
> face out of 10
> height
> ...



5.5/10
6'2
$100,000+
giga


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 2, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> View attachment 997674


I wish I looked like this man.


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Dec 2, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Its not humanly possible. Theres like 10x more chads than stacies according to the okcupid study. Its not humanly possible for even stacies to get their "looksmatch" bc the standards are just too high.


There are roughly as many Chads as there are Stacies. Both are 3 SDs above the mean for their respective sex.


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Dec 2, 2021)

High end escorts in NYC are a few thousand dollars per session. Only a few of the models in the Miami swimwear lineup push into a higher tier.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Dec 2, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> There are roughly as many Chads as there are Stacies. Both are 3 SDs above the mean for their respective sex.


Okcupid study doesnt say that at all


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Dec 2, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Okcupid study doesnt say that at all


Men are still normally distributed despite women's assessment of men being skewed.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Dec 2, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Men are still normally distributed despite women's assessment of men being skewed.


Womens assesment is all that matters u gay boi


----------



## BrettyBoy (Dec 2, 2021)

gamma said:


> It's always LMS
> These models have enough look, so they want a man with high levels of status and money
> Everything else is cope


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 2, 2021)

Jews, Saudis, Chinese, Ugly Rich Old Fucks.

And the fact that this is allowed to happen is a disgrace, those groups of people should be tortured to death, and yet they are allowed to run the world, and pump any female they want.

You are coping if you think "Chad" is fucking these women, literally never happens. Chad is coping with mid 5's to low 6's at best.


----------



## karbo (Dec 2, 2021)

jfl at some of these women, my high school crushes fog half of them


----------



## .👽. (Dec 2, 2021)

as a normie doing 9-5 jobs you will never date such girls i think. they go around the world to model and you sit in your office and work

you need money so you can travel and you need status so you go to parties where these girls are invited so you can meet them there. its like a high class social circle


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Dec 2, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Womens assesment is all that matters u gay boi


Women viewing 80-90% (I don't remember the exact number from OKC) as "below average" does not change the fact that "Chad" sits 3 SDs above the mean. All that means is that women are disproportionately fixated on "Chad" compared to men with "Stacy."


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Dec 2, 2021)

karbo said:


> jfl at some of these women, my high school crushes fog half of them


Looksmax.org moment

I can think of maybe one chick out of the ~2,000 (predominantly white) I went to high school with who could have walked in a Miami swimwear show.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Dec 2, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> Jews, Saudis, Chinese, Ugly Rich Old Fucks.
> 
> And the fact that this is allowed to happen is a disgrace, those groups of people should be tortured to death, and yet they are allowed to run the world, and pump any female they want.
> 
> You are coping if you think "Chad" is fucking these women, literally never happens. Chad is coping with mid 5's to low 6's at best.


----------



## homo_faber (Dec 27, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Looksmax.org moment
> 
> I can think of maybe one chick out of the ~2,000 (predominantly white) I went to high school with who could have walked in a Miami swimwear show.


this


----------

